# ROYAL 22nd REGIMENT AIR SUPPORT



## 54/102 CEF (31 Aug 2007)

Here's an example of what NATO is all about

Does the Royal 22nd Regt have their own Air Det now? I'm tuning up my French in Orange

original link here "A virage, with Mirages"  http://forums.macleans.ca/advansis/?mod=for&act=dis&eid=43&so=&ps=&sb=
link to story from Paris newspaper http://www.lemonde.fr/web/article/0,1-0@2-3216,36-949304@51-947771,0.html

La France a décidé de s'impliquer davantage en Afghanistan. Le ministre français de la défense, Hervé Morin, doit effectuer un voyage au Tadjikistan et en Afghanistan, du 6 au 8 septembre. Il profitera de cette occasion pour annoncer que les avions de combat Mirage 2000 D et Mirage F-1, qui se livrent à des missions de bombardement dans le sud de l'Afghanistan à partir de l'aéroport de Douchanbé au Tadjikistan, vont être prochainement stationnés sur celui de Kandahar, la grande ville du sud afghan. 

France has decided to get involved in Afghanistan. The French Mister of Defence, Hervé Morin, will be making a visit to Tajikistan and Afghanistan, 6 - 8 Sep. He will use this occaision to announce that Mirage 2000D and Mirage F-1, which conduct bombing missions in the south of Afghanistan from the Douchnabé Airfield in Takistan, will be stationed soon at Khandahar.

Cette décision, prise à la mi-août et officiellement présentée comme un "redéploiement technique", souligne la volonté politique de la France de répondre favorablement aux appels pressants lancés par l'Alliance atlantique et Washington pour une plus grande implication militaire des pays européens en Afghanistan, en particulier dans le Sud et l'Est où se déroule l'essentiel des combats contre les talibans. Elle confirme aussi de facto la volonté de rapprochement avec les Etats-Unis, récemment affirmée par le président Nicolas Sarkozy.

******This decision, taken in mid-August and officially announced as a "technical redeployment", underlines the political will of France to respond favorably to pressing calls from NATO and Washington for a greater military involvement of European countries in Afghanistan, in particular in the south and east where real combat against the Taliban is on-going. It also confirms a prolitical rapprochement with the Americans recently affirmed by French President Nicholas Sarkozy.

Sur les six avions de chasse actuellement basés à Douchanbé, trois auront rejoint Kandahar à la fin du mois de septembre, et trois autres mi-octobre. Les quelque 150 personnels de soutien de ce dispositif aérien les rejoindront progressivement. Il n'est cependant pas question d'abandonner le site de l'aéroport de Douchanbé, chèrement négocié par Paris avec les autorités du Tadjikistan et convoité par les Etats-Unis. "Douchanbé, précise un officier, reste le cordon ombilical, le point d'entrée sur le théâtre afghan."

******* Of the six fighters actually based at Douchanbe, three will be in Khandahar at the end of September and three others in mid October. The approximately 150 support personnel will join them in a rogressive manpower realignment. Its not an abandoning of the Airport at Douchanbe, as the French and Tajaks negotiated with the assitance of the US. Its our entry point into the theatre, said a French Officer.

Les deux avions de transport C-160 Transall y resteront donc, et la France maintiendra un ou deux avions de ravitaillement C-135 à Manas, au Kirghizstan. L'aéroport de Kandahar est désormais le principal site militaire pour les opérations que l'OTAN poursuit en Afghanistan, via sa Force internationale d'assistance à la sécurité (ISAF) : 11 000 soldats étrangers y sont stationnés, ainsi qu'une centaine d'avions de combat, notamment américains, britanniques, néerlandais, australiens et canadiens.

******* Two C-160 Transall Airlifters will be stationed there, and France will maintain one or two C-135 aerial re-fuellers at M, in Anas, Kirghizstan. The Khandar Airport is increasingly the base for military operations that NATO seeks in Afghnaistan, via ISAF : 11,000 foreign soldiers are stationed there as well as a hundred combat aircraft, notably US, UK, DUTCH, AUSTRALIAN and Canadian (error???)

Si la France ne modifie pas la mission de ses avions, ni l'ampleur de ses moyens, les Mirage vont cependant gagner en efficacité, dans la mesure où ils pourront mener des missions de plus longue durée, en économisant le temps du trajet aller-retour de Douchanbé au sud de l'Afghanistan, soit plus de deux heures. Sur le plan diplomatique, il est significatif que la France accepte de positionner ses avions de combat dans le sud de l'Afghanistan, qui plus est sur une base qui est sous la responsabilité des forces américaines.

******* If France does not change the mission of its aircraft, nor increase its resources, the Mirages will still be more effective, in that they can conduct longer duration missions, and save on transit time from where they are now to Afghnaistan which takes about two hours. On the diplomatic level, it is significant that France accepts to position aircraft in Southern Afghanistan, which is moreover an American base.

PAS DE DÉSENGAGEMENT
Début juin, recevant son homologue américain Robert Gates, Hervé Morin avait réaffirmé que les soldats français n'ont pas vocation "à rester éternellement" en Afghanistan, un propos tenu par M. Sarkozy pendant la campagne électorale présidentielle, qui avait été interprété outre-Atlantique, comme une volonté française d'amorcer un désengagement du "théâtre afghan". Il n'en est rien. Comme l'a récemment annoncé M. Sarkozy, la France va augmenter de 150 soldats le nombre de ses instructeurs militaires, qui seront affectés auprès du 201e corps de l'armée afghane, dans la région de Kaboul.
Au total, un millier de soldats français sont présents en Afghanistan. Fin 2007, 20 % de cet effectif devrait être consacré à des tâches de formation et d'encadrement de l'armée afghane. La décision de Paris de stationner son groupe aérien à Kandahar sera bien reçue à l'OTAN, où l'on y verra une volonté de Paris d'accélérer son retour complet au sein de l'Alliance atlantique. 

No DISENGAGEMENT
Since June, welcoming his collegue William Gates, Hervé Morin has reaffirmed that the French military does not see it self in Afghnaistan forever, an election platform of Mr. Sarkozy during his Presidential election campaign, which was interpreted beyond the Atlantic as seeking to work their way out of the Afghan Theatre. Its really not that big an issue. As recently announced by Mr. Sarkozy, France will send 150 more soldiers as instructors assigned to the Afghan 201st Corps near Kabul. In total, there are 1000 French troops in Afghnaistan. At the end of 2007, 20% of this strength will be dedicated to training Afghan Forces. The paris decision to station its air assets at Khandahar wuill be welcomed by NATO, and we should see Paris accelerating its return to the Atlantic Alliance.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2007)

Well, it appears FRA is also less rabid about IRQ as well:
http://africa.reuters.com/world/news/usnL31337106.html

so it wouldn't be out of line upping the ante some in AFG.

That said, any willingness on FRA's part to get into the ground fight in the south?  Have to read more, but only time will tell...


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2007)

I hope that they're better at CAS than they were when I tried FACing them in Germany during my 444 Squadron years.

I don't think that we ever had a successful run.

Thankfully, it was all dry.


----------



## KevinB (31 Aug 2007)

I doubt it...

The French have a bad record in Asia anyway  

Given the user nations of those platforms
France 
Greece 
Iran 
Iraq 
Jordan 
Kuwait 
Libya 
Morocco 
Qatar 
South Africa 
Spain

It's interesting to say the least.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2007)

Brought to you by the same air force that fired the missles at our camp, during a supposed dry training run, in Visoko.


----------



## Loachman (31 Aug 2007)

The mature, professional side of me is concerned for our troops on the ground and innocent civilians.

The sick and sarcastic side of me wonders if this will take heat off of our US cousins.


----------



## Journeyman (2 Sep 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> *... take heat off of our US cousins.*


 A couple of months ago I would have led the parade mocking the Americans; now I've got nothing but praise for their CAS.
The Dutch however......   :


----------

